# All Slavic languages: rocking chair, rocking horse



## marco_2

Polish:

rocking chair = *fotel bujany

*rocking horse = *koń / konik na biegunach


*What do you call these objects in your languages?


----------



## vianie

Slovak:

rocking chair = *hojdacie kreslo*, _subst._ húpacie kreslo

rocking horse = *hojdací koník*, _subst._ húpaci koník

seesaw; swing = *hojdačka*, _subst._ húpačka


----------



## Pajapatak

Serbian:

rocking chair = *stolica za ljuljanje *(može i *stolica na ljuljanje*, a ponegde kažu i *ljuljača) 
*rocking horse = *konjić za ljuljanje*


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Russian:
*rocking chair = *кресло качалка *(chair rocker)
rocking horse = *лошадка качалка *(little horse rocker)


----------



## bibax

Czech:

rocking chair = *houpací křeslo*;

rocking horse = *houpací kůň*/koník;

(seesaw, swing = houpačka);

There are also houpací zebra, houpací žirafa (somewhat dangerous for little children) and other rocking animals.


----------



## vianie

bibax said:


> There are also houpací zebra, houpací žirafa (somewhat dangerous for little children) and other rocking animals.


And there are also rocking dip bars -- I bought ones from an online store recently..


----------



## marco_2

Pajapatak said:


> Serbian:
> 
> rocking chair = *stolica za ljuljanje *(može i *stolica na ljuljanje*, a ponegde kažu i *ljuljača)
> *rocking horse = *konjić za ljuljanje*



Is it the same in Croatian, Bosnian and Montenegrin?

So we lack a Bulgarian, Macedonian, Ukrainian and Belarussian versions here.
Is it _конче-люлка _and _кресло-люлка _in Bulgarian? And _кінь-гойдалка / крісло-гойдалка _in Ukrainian?


----------



## DarkChild

marco_2 said:


> Is it the same in Croatian, Bosnian and Montenegrin?
> 
> So we lack a Bulgarian, Macedonian, Ukrainian and Belarussian versions here.
> Is it _конче-люлка _and _кресло-люлка _in Bulgarian? And _кінь-гойдалка / крісло-гойдалка _in Ukrainian?



*Bulgarian*:

rocking chair - *люлеещ (се) стол/кресло*
rocking horse - *люлеещо (се) конче*


I had to google them since those aren't very common words or objects. Your versions also make sense.


----------



## M_L_P

Slovene:

rocking chair - gugalnik
(a) swing, seesaw - gugalnica
rocking horse - gugalni konjiček


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech there is idiom *IQ houpacího koně* - IQ of rocking horse


----------

